# Picotope 3g upgraded=10g



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Well I placed an order to a heater on dr.foster&smith for a heater and got something a little extra too. Thinking of doing a nano reef or shrimp tank but don't know yet.

Picotope
3 Gallon Aquarium Kit 

Marineland
Visi-Therm Heater


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Let me tell you, if you haven't done a nano reef before prepare to have an ATO or prepare to babysit that tank two or three times a day to keep water levels right.

In austin went through a gallon a week of top off water on a 5g tank. Without an auto top off (gravity fed for me) I wouldn't have been able to keep that tank anywhere near stable. Just a warning about these pico set ups for reefs.


----------



## R.sok (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't recommend a nano reef if you're new. plant it


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe I'll plant it and get some RCS or yellows unless I decide to do a reef. Other ideas?


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd find out the light output of the tank first before thinking to much about planting also..


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It's a 9w 50-50 lamp.


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

Probably low light only plants but size is the big factor then. 
Basically anything short fuzzy and warm(mosses come to mind with Java fern) or look into higher light value LED's. Clip-on type. Or a bendable desk lamp with CFL maybe? Check around here in the nano section to see what others are doing with that type of tank unless they probe this thread to let you know.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks. I've been looking around and still not sure what I'm going to do with it yet.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I talked to a lfs they said they sell premixed SW for $1.99 or something like that a gallon all I need is 3 gallons. So I would need live sand but they sell it for $16 a small bag but i think that's a rip off. They said they sell live rock too that I would only need $5 worth. I don't think that I would need to upgrade my light because it's perfect for coral. Somebody said i might need a ATO because of humidity. I'm sure that I could make one. What you think? I'm thinking a neon goby would be perfect for this tank.


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

Nano's do lose water through evap quite profusely on the norm and because of the small size of the water column this aggravates the saline content quickly enough to kill that's the reason for the ATO. 

If the constant mixing and water changes and checking salt content all the time does not bother you go for salt. Build, buy, or acquire the ATO and set it all up. 

Challenges are what this hobby is all about for me, I like them so I generate them on my own by making things difficult sometimes. If your like this then I suggest salt over fresh. If not go fresh over salt to make things easier...

Either way It's all about personal taste.

BTW you still need to buy more saltwater eventually (a single gallon here and there) or make it yourself since you do have to do water changes occasionally.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks. I believe I'm going to give SW a try. I made a thread on nano reef to see what they think about it. I'll keep this thread updated even if I go with a reef.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I personally hate nano-reef. The people there are incredibly rude and snobby. 3reef and reefcentral have much better communities. When I was looking to report a bug with their website I was sworn at by their members, one of them was a community moderator. They aren't worth the trouble.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh wow that's crazy I didn't know that.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Yea buddy I just got off work and what was waiting on my couch? a box with my heater for my 29g and my picotope 3g. I got this stuff from doctor Smith and foster it was packaged pretty tight with styrofoam on top and bottom. I didn't like that the box for the aquarium had a little bend or two on the sides and some dust but not much this better not be used I'm thinking so I took the tank out the box to check it out the tank is wrapped all the way around with plastic and the filter and light were in two different boxes inside the tank everything looked good.This tank is freaking awesome looking too man it looks 10x better in person can't wait to take off the plastic and setup it up this weekend.


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> Yea buddy I just got off work and what was waiting on my couch? a box with my heater for my 29g and my picotope 3g. I got this stuff from doctor Smith and foster it was packaged pretty tight with styrofoam on top and bottom. I didn't like that the box for the aquarium had a little bend or two on the sides and some dust but not much this better not be used I'm thinking so I took the tank out the box to check it out the tank is wrapped all the way around with plastic and the filter and light were in two different boxes inside the tank everything looked good.This tank is freaking awesome looking too man it looks 10x better in person can't wait to take off the plastic and setup it up this weekend.


You should make a video of the "Grand Opening" to show it off. Maybe even the setup.:wink:


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

well there goes my dream for a nano reef with seahorses... 

back to the fish store to stare obsessively.. they don't seem to mind as much when i bring my 15 year old daughter (she's cute and looks a bit older) ...


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's the tank dry. It's been snowing all day so I'll wait to get out the house and get the stuff I need. I'm still thinking what fish I want for this tank.


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

Well if your looking for just plain Cool and are doing SW: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNxJwCGJtsA
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h--ywQsjuVY

are always fun!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't think a seahorse will last very long and need a lot of special care.


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

Not quite sure why yo think Dwarf Seahorses are difficult. I have seen them in tanks just like this or even smaller for a single pair. feeding is the only thing most people have difficulties with since they require live food but hey it's just worth that for the coolness of the horses.

Here's a link if your interested in reading more that explains things pretty much the way I've seen them cared for.
http://www.seahorse.org/library/articles/dwarfguide/dwarfguide.shtml

Of course if your dead set against them then there's always SW shrimps/crabs that look pretty cool with maybe a single fire goby type fish.
https://www.google.com/search?q=fir...AK_noDACA&sqi=2&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=1627&bih=998

What ever you choose though good luck! can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I do like fire fish but I read they like to jump so you'll need a lid and this tank has not lid. Maybe even a azure damsel fish might work.


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah there's a ton of little guys that can go into a tank that size. Just a matter of what you think you like to look at the most. I like the yellow head jawfish too.

Firefish jumping? I guess they can, but then any fish can "jump". With a piece of plastic mesh screen or just plastic window material(cleaned daily to keep light levels up) would work once cut outs for filter and such were made.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Well I bought some Nature's Ocean Bio-Activ Live Aragonite Reef Sand they just got this stuff in today too. I got the sand because of the reviews. I also bought petco real ocean water because of the reviews I read. I did not get a chance to get some live rock yet.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

This is pretty bright at night.


----------



## lpsouth1978 (Jun 22, 2012)

I hope this works for you. I have a picotope that I drilled and made a 2.5 gallon sump and 2.5 gallon ATO for and STILL had a difficult time with it. SW tanks are very difficult to keep stable in such small sizes though not impossible. Just be prepared to do regular maintenance and remember to use FW for you top offs NOT SW. 

Also once you get fish in it, you can easily keep the water params good by changing small amounts of water each day. I always had a small amount of pre mixed SW ready and simply changed a few cups of water a day. Took only about a minute and kept things happy. No need for big water changes and wild swings this way.

Good luck.


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

lpsouth1978 said:


> I hope this works for you. I have a picotope that I drilled and made a 2.5 gallon sump and 2.5 gallon ATO for and STILL had a difficult time with it. SW tanks are very difficult to keep stable in such small sizes though not impossible. Just be prepared to do regular maintenance and remember to use FW for you top offs NOT SW.
> 
> Also once you get fish in it, you can easily keep the water params good by changing small amounts of water each day. I always had a small amount of pre mixed SW ready and simply changed a few cups of water a day. Took only about a minute and kept things happy. No need for big water changes and wild swings this way.
> 
> Good luck.


Fully agree! Small amounts often with a gentle wipe will go a long ways to making this work.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

Imi Statue said:


> Not quite sure why yo think Dwarf Seahorses are difficult. I have seen them in tanks just like this or even smaller for a single pair. feeding is the only thing most people have difficulties with since they require live food but hey it's just worth that for the coolness of the horses.
> 
> Here's a link if your interested in reading more that explains things pretty much the way I've seen them cared for.
> http://www.seahorse.org/library/articles/dwarfguide/dwarfguide.shtml
> ...



details... OMG.. photos... in a 3 gal? *happy dance* there is hope... 
after she goes to college ... maybe i'll have some time/money... *fingers crossed*


----------



## jcork1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Id do a small frogfish, granted it would eat any other non-coral inhabitant!


----------



## lpsouth1978 (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/247789-lyles-3-gallon-pico-build/


Proof that you can keep a SW system healthy in a 3 gallon picotope. This is my build thread for my picotope reef, mentioned in my earlier post. Page three shows the last photos of the system before breaking down the tank for a move. Unfortunately the tank is not set back up yet. The options for a tank this size are endless if you are willing to do the required work.

I had actually considered doing a pair of dwarf seahorses in this tank. Using the stock filter and light you could probably do it. Just be aware that the stock filter is pretty weak and I don't know that I have seen any successful systems using the stock filter. Mine would clog and stop working if I looked at it wrong.

Also, in a tank this size you will only be able to keep a couple of small fish. I personally like Catalina gobies. They are small, colorful, and have lots of personality. They are a colder water species though, so you would have to be careful to select only inhabitants that can survive in the colder water with them. There are some corals and macro algae that would make an awesome tank for these gobies.

Again good luck, and I look forward to seeing what you end up doing with this tank.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

He pretty cool build. I don't think I'm going all out on this it's just for me to learn about SW.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Somebody told me to get a fire fish maybe even a azure damselfish or Spotted Cardinalfish. What you think?


----------



## lpsouth1978 (Jun 22, 2012)

Fire fish are ok though I am not particularly fond of damsels. Cardinals are generally schooling fish and so not ideal for that tank. I think a blue spotted jaw fish would be awesome, though they are pretty expensive. You could also get a goby and postal shrimp combo, something like a yasha goby.


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

Mandarin goby:wink:


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

Imi Statue said:


> Mandarin goby:wink:


 
Lol, i would love to get a mandarin goby, but you would def have to find one that accepts nonlive food. 

IF you do SW goodluck, its def not impossible, just be ready to keep an eye on it and find someone trustworthy to watch it if you ever go away.


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

The trick with Mandarins is to watch the few in the store eat something frozen(or better yet pellet) and _not spit it out_. If it will eat for them then it will eat for you. Especially since your tank will be better taken care of. Right?:icon_cool

On the same hand, feeding a mandarin pods or BS will give them the all important nutri's they really like for growth to be best as possible. Live brine shrimp can be bought from most LFS, and fed accordingly.

I've even seen a Mandarin fed baby guppies and mollies that stay alive in the SW.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd not do a mandarin as your first fish. Something really easy like a clown goby, other small acropora dwelling goby, or a singular percula clown. I'd also skip the cardinal or firefish (they jump and every time they do it's flushing 10 bucks down the toilet). 

The suggestions given to you were kind of bad: 

Damsels are highly aggressive and get very large (~4") too big for your tank. 
Cardinals are about the same too. Both are very active swimmers. Your only options are the smallest anemone fish and gobies.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks. I kind of want a red spotted goby hopefully I can find one.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I haven't setup the tank yet because we been having problems with our heater. We had some guy come to our home to look at it but he was replacing this and that not knowing what was wrong with it so we got tired of his b.s and told him put back on the old parts and give our money back. Now I'm without heat and it's been very cold these past few nights the temp will drop down to 9*-17* outside and the whole house will freeze. We have another guy that's going to work on it in the morning so hopefully he fixes it. I'll probably setup the tank this weekend if we get everything fixed but I probably have to skip the live rock for a few weeks because getting the heater back on is going to put a big hole in my pocket.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

The guy told me this rock was already cured he better not be lying. Here are the pics.


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

I would recommend re-curing the rock as this link describes to make sure of the tanks readiness.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/general.cfm?general_pagesid=59

I have always cured whether the rock was considered cured or not to make sure.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks I'm just going to let everything die off by not doing a W/C for a few weeks.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Water is starting to clear up. I saw a yellow clown goby in person today and like it so that's what I'm going to get when the tank is ready. He said he wanted like $17 for it and I know they are under $10 so I don't know about that.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Man I'm just having 2nd thoughts about this tank. I f I think about it I should of just got a high light for my 29g and a CO2 88 Kit. This is going to be more money on SW and upgrades then I thought. What do I do?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you keep things simple, it won't be super-expensive.

What exactly is causing you to have second thoughts? You can add things slowly, over time. 

The only thing I would do is buy a used AC70, modify it to be a refugium and add it to the tank when you can afford it. You'll be able to hide your heater and such in there. And maybe add some more rock to build up your scape - you can buy dry rock, which will only cost you a couple bucks.

Beyond that, it'll just be letting your tank grow and age. Maybe add easy corals here and there. Just keep it very simple and it could turn into a real beauty.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I was having 2nd thoughts on this but now I'm just going to keep going since I already started. I'm going to get a k nano pump on Friday from a guy on another forum and i want to do the ac70 mod later on. After I do that it would need a light so i will use the stock light and upgrade the tank light with a par38 reef light.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That's the perfect plan, as the stock light will be great on your AC70 refugium.

But about the PAR38 bulb... you may even find there are better/cheaper options for your specific tank that won't have to be mounted a foot + above the tank. Just be sure you shop around and browse through a bunch of the pico journals on Nano-Reef.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What's a good site to find a good reef light?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Your best bet is to browse through Nano-Reef.com for ideas. There are waaaaay too many to begin listing sites. Everything ranging from $20 to $2,000.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm still thinking of just doing a planted tank better it would be less of a headache.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Honestly, on a tank this small? You're gonna have the same amount of maintenance - if not more - in a planted tank.

Planted tank = trimming, fertilizing, monitoring parameters, top-offs.

Reef = water changes and top-offs, primarily. Along with supplemental feeding (depending upon what's living in the tank), occasional cleaning, monitoring parameters.



Neatfish said:


> I'm still thinking of just doing a planted tank better it would be less of a headache.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Your probably right. I'll just take it slow. Tested the ammonia it's at .5 and dropping.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Did a w/c today before the ammonia was at .5 now we wait. salinity is 1.024. I'm trying to make a lid for my pictope but it's not easy as it looks. Went to a hardware store they don't cut glass so I got a piece of acrylic and that tool to cut it but it's junk.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Some new pics and a quick video.



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOzkdJZjm1Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking nice so far!

Maybe you could add in some caulerpa and such so it will be a real planted tank.

I'm betting you're going to end up really loving the tank as it matures.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

Cutting acrylic is usually just scoring with a blade a few times, then breaking it off. It sounds "easy" but i always have a hard time with it. I have a dremel that i use to cut acrylic, but it tends to warp if you water is warm, unless its thicker acrylic.



Neatfish said:


> Did a w/c today before the ammonia was at .5 now we wait. salinity is 1.024. I'm trying to make a lid for my pictope but it's not easy as it looks. Went to a hardware store they don't cut glass so I got a piece of acrylic and that tool to cut it but it's junk.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I hear that stuff spreads like a weed and it's not a good idea. I'm going to keep looking online to see if somebody could build me a lid for it. I can't work with that stuff plus it scratches easy too.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Just ordered all this for my picotope

Item 
AquaClear Power Filter 70 (300) 
Hydrometer 1.000 to 1.030 specific gravity 
Digital Thermometer 2-1/4" x 1-1/2" 
Hydor Koralia Nano 240


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

In a small tank, I highly recommend you pick up a refractometer. They're about $25 on eBay and are invaluable for making certain your salinity is on-point. Hydrometers only help you get kind of close (frequently way off).


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I read all the reviews on it before I bought it. I think it will do fine for now. This is the one I bought.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

As long as you understand that it's less accurate than a refractometer, it'll be fine.

I still recommend that you pick one up as soon as you can swing it in your budget.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe I'll get one later. Anybody know where I can get a lid for this?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

There's a seller on Nano-Reef that creates them out of thick acrylic. You could check there.

Cheapest option (if you want something that won't warp and that looks nice) would be to draw something out on paper and take it to a glass shop to have something cut out for you.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I think glass would be better.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> There's a seller on Nano-Reef that creates them out of thick acrylic. You could check there.
> 
> Cheapest option (if you want something that won't warp and that looks nice) would be to draw something out on paper and take it to a glass shop to have something cut out for you.



I've seen the thread and the covers look great.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Found this freaking thing today. I'm shutting down this tank


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't tell from your photo but that's normal when you're adding uncured live rock to any tank.

Shutting it down may not be a bad idea if you're constantly trying to change things around and are uncertain about what you want in it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What you think? Maybe just start over and do a FW planted tank with shrimp?


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

anyone know the acrylic guy?

the glass shops here all do 'custom showers and kitchens only"


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd stick with it if it were me. Primarily because the tank will likely be ready for living things really soon. And I'd get another Picotope to put right beside it and fill it full of mosses, crypts and shrimp.

But only keep it like it is if you're certain you want to. Looks like you're off to a really solid start, so it shouldn't be tough from here on out. 



Neatfish said:


> What you think? Maybe just start over and do a FW planted tank with shrimp?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Picked up more ocean water today and went to a little lfs and picked up a coral. It's just starting to open up and turn green


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got a invertebrate for the tank today.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Neatfish, that invert you found is just a regular bristleworm, relax lmao! they are good detritus eaters and a part of your CUC. that is the most common bristleworms species you will find in reef tanks, and you will find them in ALL SW tanks with live rock. they are not bad. NEVER touch them though. It will be very painful if you get stung by their bristles. 

You usually want to let the tank sit and cycle for at least 2 weeks or more before putting in any life. be sure you're testing it and once its ready you can add stuff like you already did just now. make sure you have no ammonia, no nitrite and below 20ppm nitrates. once you start getting algae in your tank, your nitrates should drop to 0ppm and that's where you'll want to be at from then on. you want very low nitrates for a coral reef. but dont worry. corals help with that too. their symbiotic algae can use the nitrogen in the water.

Also i'd only keep one peppermint shrimp per 3 gal tank, but if you're not planning on any fish, or other large invertebrates (non-coral) then a pair of those things is ok for a while. eventually they'll get too big...i think. they grow to 2"+
looks like you got 2 of them, right?

how are you topping off the tank? and is your salinity staying constant at around 1.025-1.026 SG?

Found a pic of some of mine:








I had more than 50 of them in my picotope after a while. when you get to the stage of feeding your whole tank, you'll get to see quite a show of all the inverts getting out of the rockwork to try and get some grub 
but that's far away. you don't need to feed the entire tank until its full of coral, and is mature. so don't worry about it for now.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Some more tips for you:
Try to not use your hands in your tank now since it's setup. invest in some simple and long forceps. you can use them to move things around w/o touching coral and rock with bare hands. Also always wash your hands after working on your tank (especially if you put them into the tank).


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't need to do a top off I have an ugly cover I made on it for now so I'm not getting any evaporation and the salinity is at 1.024. Why should I keep my hands out of the tank? It's already been 2 weeks and it's ready to go. 
I put a white background on for now.










Shrimp made a home in this little cave back here


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks cool.

glass covers are best, but its unfortunate if you cant find a good glass/mirror shop around you. they can do it for you. anyone who cuts glass to spec and dimensions should be able to do it for you. 

You need to be checking your salinity each day or every other day. you do not want it fluctuating more than 0.001. And the goal is to have it around 1.025 so you're ok. You will need to top off eventually. its nicer if its a few days as opposed to needing to top off every day or even worse several times a day. A good way to know if you need to top off, is to measure your salinity, see if its at 1.025 then mark your water level. whenever it gets below that level, add FW up to level and you're good.

Watch out for temperature changes. what temps do you keep your tank around? make sure its stable too. 

Feed the shrimp every other day once they start to take food. I wouldn't feed on the same day you introduced them though. they probably wouldn't even want anything.

Keep your hands out of the tank so that 1. you don't get stung by the worms, 2. you don't get stung by any coral, 3. you don't get any chemicals on your skin and then accidentally injest them later or rub your eyes, etc. its easy to get irritated with certain things that come from reef tanks. some corals are toxic, so you do need to take care. also if you have any cuts on your hand, you don't want anything odd affecting you.

In FW the worst that could happen is you get some random parasite (mostly from snails) that most likely wouldn't even affect you, but in SW, not only is there still the risk of parasites, but now you have to deal with coral chemicals. I am not even joking. just use common sense and be cautious. you do not have to be paranoid lmao. This hobby is pretty safe unless you go rubbing palythoa corals on cuts in your hand or something reckless like that xD.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

FWIW, i practically swim in my sw tank... armpits deep, moving rock, placing corals, feeding the fish, etc. I have all kinds of worms, crabs, mantis shrimp, pistol shrimp, urchins and who knows what else. Just wash your hands when you are done and if you are handling zoas, wear eye protection.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes you don't want coral juices anywhere near your eyes and face 
the stuff zoas and palys produce goes beyond simple irritation.

forceps are still a good idea. I'm not saying be a sissy girl and never use your hands lmao (you'll want to use hands to move larger rocks around more carefully) but for simple stuff like spot feeding, and frag placing, it's best to have forceps around. very nice for getting small pieces of stuff out, etc.
You can get lucky for many years, but you might also one random day get stung by something you could have done without.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

All that talk right there about keeping your hands out of the tank will never make a newb want to start a SW tank and it's too late to take it down now so I'll to be pretty careful when working on it.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

I think its better to warn new reefers.

In a small tank like this there isn't much room to use your hand in there anyways. forceps are the way to go.

You won't regret keeping this tank up. The awesome stuff you see in SW is unmatched by FW stuff. Just keep the tank simplified. do not go higher tech like I did. It just makes it more of a drag to maintain the tank; with 8 outlets it takes more electricity than it should; and damn my tank was loud! haha.

When you do get the AC fuge mod going, don't let any sand get into the intake. do a prefilter sponge if you have to. you won't appreciate all that impeller grinding that can make your tank loud.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Neatfish, don't let all that talk scare you. You want to be wary of what you are touching but IMHO it's being blown WAY out of proportion. Just use common sense. Don't go digging around with open wounds on your hands/arms, wash your hands when you are done, don't rub your eyes, etc. Just pay attention to what you are doing. If you have sensitive skin, wear latex medical gloves (with no powders).

I was digging around last night, handling zoas, frogspawn, etc. I handle anemones, crabs, cucumbers, fish, urchins... all with my bare hands. I have 24" long stainless forceps that I use to grab the occasional mantis shrimp or pull out something when I don't feel like getting wet, but there is no way I would attempt to place sensitive coral or glue a frag with them. Not enough control. Relax and enjoy the hobby. There is nothing as interesting and fun to watch as a full blown reef aquarium so don't let all that stuff up there scare you off. 

Check out my build thread on RC sometime.
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2144250


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

WARNING: If you look at d2mini's reef journal? Your mind will be blown.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks guys. Every day I see something new pop out of the live rock it's pretty weird stuff. I saw this thing eating a shrimp pellet today I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

d2mini said:


> Neatfish, don't let all that talk scare you. You want to be wary of what you are touching but IMHO it's being blown WAY out of proportion. Just use common sense. Don't go digging around with open wounds on your hands/arms, wash your hands when you are done, don't rub your eyes, etc. Just pay attention to what you are doing. If you have sensitive skin, wear latex medical gloves (with no powders).
> 
> I was digging around last night, handling zoas, frogspawn, etc. I handle anemones, crabs, cucumbers, fish, urchins... all with my bare hands. I have 24" long stainless forceps that I use to grab the occasional mantis shrimp or pull out something when I don't feel like getting wet, but there is no way I would attempt to place sensitive coral or glue a frag with them. Not enough control. Relax and enjoy the hobby. There is nothing as interesting and fun to watch as a full blown reef aquarium so don't let all that stuff up there scare you off.
> 
> ...



Man that's a nice looking tank and house.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

It's a spionid worm - another common HH (hitchhiker). 
Here is an excellent source for identifying some of the HHs you can find in reef tanks: 
http://www.chucksaddiction.com/hitchhikers.html


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks for that link man. Look what was waiting for me when I got home tonight.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice.
I forget how a hydrometer works...you put it into the tank right? and then it tells you the SG with the needle. in the process does it take out any water out of the tank right? (I always used a refractometer, so I'm not familiar with this way of measuring it.) 

look for that brown diatom stage in your tank's progress. when the sand and rocks are powdered in brown, then you know your tank is progressing well. and the nitrates should be 0ppm after that since the algae uses them up.

for the PAR38 what kind of color distribution are you looking to get? (as in how many of the LEDs on the bulb will be royal blue vs how many cool white, warm white, ultraviolet, etc.) you have tons of options when you go to buy the bulb.


----------



## defender.TX (Jan 29, 2013)

The Picotope is looking like it's off to a good start - you might want to check out the AC70 modified intake post at nano-reef forums. Somebody designed a PVC intake that pulls water in from the bottom of the tank as well as skims from the surface of the water.

Also, just read all 30 pages of d2mini's reef journal - simply incredible!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

You pour the water in the hydrometer and the needle will move and tell you the salinity after just pour it back in the tank. I have not got a par38 yet but maybe 21w 20,000K (3 - Royal Blue / 2 - White) or 18w (6 Blue, 4 White, 2 Red) I also want to get a controller for the new pump.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

defender.TX said:


> The Picotope is looking like it's off to a good start - you might want to check out the AC70 modified intake post at nano-reef forums. Somebody designed a PVC intake that pulls water in from the bottom of the tank as well as skims from the surface of the water.
> 
> Also, just read all 30 pages of d2mini's reef journal and I have a semi. Seriously.



Hey thanks. I'm going to make the ac70 into a fuge that's why I went with the 70. I'll use the stock light for it and get a par38 bulb for the tank.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

If you've never set up a marine tank before, this is going to be very difficult. I studied marine tanks scrutinizingly as a hobby for over 5 years without ever setting one up. That included nearly weekly visits to my saltwater specialty lfs whose owner was impressed at my knowledge and said that if anyone could pull off a nice pico reef it would be me. I dropped nearly $500 in trying to get it right and everything worked except the acclimation and constant water parameters. It's very difficult to either float a bag or rig up a drip system for a pico especially when you only have 3 gallons to drip from. Then after getting acclimated, they have to adjust to major salinity swings even if just half a centimeter evaporates off. If I ever attempt a pico reef again (which I will when I have money I'm willing to throw at it) I will hook up my 20g tall as the sump underneath so there is more volume and less room for swinging parameters. Also there'll be less junk clamped to the tank. Best of luck though.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It's really not as hard as people think it to be. I'm telling you people don't got time for nothing these days soon they will forget about the tank and just give up because they got a new hobby or something else will come up so they will fail at keeping a tank this size.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, my 180g with another 150g of sump and fuge/frag tank water is MUCH easier than my little 6g edge. But I also find I just have to approach the nano differently than the big tank. Coral choices, fish choices, aquascaping, equipment, etc. I think simplicity, patience, water changes and restraint are much more important in the tiny tanks.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Guess I should of listen to you about nano reef them guys are not helpful at all. I'm going to have to look for a different SW forum to get better help.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Check out reefcentral. They have a nano-specific forum too.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Shrimp don't like to come out his cave


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Tonight I put on my Hydor Koralia Nano 240 pump it's not bad for a tank this small. Lights about to go off so the shrimp started to come out.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Guess what fish I'm getting? They were unable to get me the yellow clown goby but they told me they have another fish coming in today that they ordered it for there 3g store display tank.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

*Picotope 3g*



Neatfish said:


> Guess what fish I'm getting? They were unable to get me the yellow clown goby but they told me they have another fish coming in today that they ordered it for there 3g store display tank.


Yahasha Goby? (However that is spelled?) 


- Mumford


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Nope a Picasso trigger only if I'm had a huge tank. Jk it's a green clown goby.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thinking of taking this tank down and doing a planted tank better. What you think?


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Neatfish said:


> Thinking of taking this tank down and doing a planted tank better. What you think?


That's exactly what I did!



Neatfish said:


> Guess I should of listen to you about nano reef them guys are not helpful at all. I'm going to have to look for a different SW forum to get better help.


Ya you're right hahaha sorry  reefcentral is a good place to start but be forwarned, only talk about, post pictures of, share opinions on - your stuff. They are very big on copyrights etc. even with naming products you use or crediting sources where you found your information. Anything negative or slightly (and I mean slightly) controversial, you'll get beaten with the proverbial banstick. But other then a close grip on your tongue, you'll love that saltwater forum. And no hahahaha I've not been banned, I just know people who have been.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Picked up a few more invertebrates today. hooked up my ac70 filter to the tank too I'll get new pics tonight. I have at least 1g more of water with the new filter so that's good.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Jarek Strzechowski said:


> That's exactly what I did!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya you're right hahaha sorry  reefcentral is a good place to start but be forwarned, only talk about, post pictures of, share opinions on - your stuff. They are very big on copyrights etc. even with naming products you use or crediting sources where you found your information. Anything negative or slightly (and I mean slightly) controversial, you'll get beaten with the proverbial banstick. But other then a close grip on your tongue, you'll love that saltwater forum. And no hahahaha I've not been banned, I just know people who have been.



Hey thanks I been staying away from nano reef but I'll just read and not post stuff there.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

quick video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTEHR4mEUc0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lpsouth1978 (Jun 22, 2012)

The tank is looking good so far. Don't give up on the SW pico just yet. I have seen MANY kept successfully and actually just set mine back up about 2 weeks ago. It is still cycling so not much to report yet, other than diatoms. I personally think that picos are more rewarding than large tanks because you do have to put more thought into every aspect of it. 

I still think that stock light will need to be upgraded though. I am not sure that it will even support zoas and mushrooms well.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

i like this very much... 

someday for me. i will venture to the other side..... hehe 

nicely done!


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Cool, another Picotope owner! Mine's FW planted though, never made the leap in SW.

Details in my signature, for the light a Finnex 12" fixture will fit your tank, and the Ray2 can be had in actinic/white combo.

Had a similar lid problem, ended up cutting my own out of thin cheap acrylic from home depot. Yes it will bow and/or scratch - but it is cheap, easy to replace, and I just flip it over every day when I feed (take it off when I am there it enjoy it.)

Good call on the Aquaclear filter, using a 30 on mine.

You can mirror the back very easily, the tank is small enough to use a precut piece of mirror. (mine was from a dollar store mirror in a frame)

That Picotope logo in the front peels off if you like, I got tired of it being in the way.

Current pic (time for a big trim!)


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks guys. I'll probably upgrade my light later on but it's good for now.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

jbrady33 said:


> Cool, another Picotope owner! Mine's FW planted though, never made the leap in SW.
> 
> Details in my signature, for the light a Finnex 12" fixture will fit your tank, and the Ray2 can be had in actinic/white combo.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I was looking at that light but not sure if it was for SW too now I might get that one. Yours looks pretty nice. I did try to make a lid with the same stuff but I kept messing it up so I just bought a small piece of glass and put it over the top for now.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

The trick (for me) with the thin acrylic was to use a coping saw (cheap, like $6). Even let me curve the front.

Have several version I did in this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=192265&highlight=


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

jbrady33 said:


> The trick (for me) with the thin acrylic was to use a coping saw (cheap, like $6). Even let me curve the front.
> 
> Have several version I did in this thread:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=192265&highlight=



You know that new piece you cut out that's how the glass kind of looks that I have over mine now.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Very cool! I would much rather have mine made out of glass too, but I would have to cut down that driftwood that sticks up just a little too high!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Look what I got today Got some robs reef food too.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm going to shut this tank down I don't really care for it much. I'm a bad SW owner plus I don't got time to fool with SW anymore.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Going freshwater with it?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Yup I'm going to do FW planted.


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

really nice looking tanks you guys got there. jealous*


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks. I can tell you this it's hard to keep a SW tank this size stable pretty sure with all the evaporation I been getting this tank is going to be a ship wreck soon.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

What happened to the fish?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Still got that little guy but he only comes out when the lights go out. Think I'll just take him and the coral to the lfs for store credit. I'm still debating to take it down or leave it up or do a FW planted tank. I just don't like sticking my hand in this tank to work on it who knows what's hiding in the live rock.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Well my fish vanished because I can't find him nowhere even moved the LR a little to see if he would come out but nothing that's weird. I just want to let anybody thinking of starting a nano SW tank that they should start with something bigger first and decide later if this is for them. This tank is pretty hard to keep stable and it don't help with out a lid.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> Well my fish vanished because I can't find him nowhere even moved the LR a little to see if he would come out but nothing that's weird. I just want to let anybody thinking of starting a nano SW tank that they should start with something bigger first and decide later if this is for them. This tank is pretty hard to keep stable and it don't help with out a lid.


Check the surrounding area, he might have gone carpet-surfing if something spooked him.

Reef Tanks require a special view of its life-cycle and the diverse eco-system it contains. I know with Fresh Water I could look at any small invasive fauna and just go "Eh" and get rid of it. With Saltwater though there is a large diversity which first fascinated me. There's little surprises in all LR you obatin such as:
-Sponges
-Feather Dusters
-Corals
-Tube Worms
-Mamma Mia Worms
-Bristle Worms
-Aptasia
-Gorgonians
-Barnacles
-Clams
-Mantis Shrimp
-Amphipods
-Copepods
-Hairy Crabs
-Decorator Crabs
-Macro Algae
-Snails
-Mini Stars

and the list could go on forever. I feel like Newman took a little bit of an extremist approach on the dangers of these fauna. Almost none of these will do any harm and none of these cause serious damage. Now if you have sensitive skin, you will get irritation and some burning sensation if you touch LPS corals, but if you have skin tougher than a baby....THEY WILL NOT STING YOU I got stung once from my frogspawn, thought I was going to die..... still alive, go me. After that I can swirl LPS between my finger tips like batons without feeling it. But the Zoanthid toxins are a serious danger, but only if you plan on fragging them.

I say stick with it but if you don't wanna put in the extra effort than you can tear it down. You're doing a good job so far though!


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Also did a quick search and here is your local Marine Aquarium Club http://www.austinreefclub.com/

or there is also a southern Texas one too if that works better but you can just google search that one. If your local club is anywhere as supportive as the one in Minnesota then you'll be good.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks. I did look around the area but didn't see the little guy. Maybe my peppermint shrimp took him out?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> Hey thanks. I did look around the area but didn't see the little guy. Maybe my peppermint shrimp took him out?


Np,

I would highly doubt it. If anything it might have died of natural causes and the peppermints ate the corpse. Otherwise you would be surprised out how well some fish can hide. They can sometimes disappear for weeks and reappear for no apparent reason.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

He didn't jump out because I moved everything. Tired of evaporation in the 3g picotope reef, so what did I do?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

If you don't want any evaporation then you'll have to add a piece of acrylic or glass over the aquarium. Or you can get an ATO which on a tank that size means very infrequent needs to top off your aquarium.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I just wanted something a little bigger because the 3g was starting to tick me off now I'll have a little more room for error.


----------



## AdamC13 (Mar 28, 2013)

with saltwater it really is all about patience. I had a 12 gallon biocube set up for 5 years with a mated pair of clownfish and various soft corals and it was slow to start. You wont have a "finished" looking tank after a few months unless you have tons of money for corals. The best advice I can give is to just be persistent. It seems like every few days you want to scrap it or change it or something just get it stable start with easy corals like zoanthids or mushrooms and pay close attention to top off. 

Did you ever find your fish btw? a pistol shrimp/goby combo would be awesome in a tank that size


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

No I didn't find the fish. I took down the picotope and moved everything to new 10g tank in the pic I posted above.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Wife came home with this last night.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like a Maroon Clownfish. I wouldn't put any other fish in that tank as Maroons are very aggressive clownfish.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

That's what it is. When it gets a little bigger I'll trade it for a fire fish or something like that. Got ideas?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

If you ever get a deeper sandbed you could get something like a Yasha Goby and small pistol shrimp or get a yellow head jaw fish. 

Firefish are notorious carpet surfers so you would need a glass canopy or wire mesh cover.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I do have extra sand too. What if I wanted at least 2 fish what could I get?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> I do have extra sand too. What if I wanted at least 2 fish what could I get?


-Neon Gobies
-Yasha Goby + Pistol Shrimp
-Hector's Goby
-Sixline Wrasse
-Court Jester Goby
-Smaller Watchmen Gobies
-Yellow headed Jawfish
-Clown Gobies


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes I'll get them all


----------



## sheal (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello. 

Nice tank. I recommend you to put more rock before you ad fishes. Your tank can hold only one more fish and I think is too much. I have a 20 gal tank and I have only 2 fishes a few snails, a crab, a shrimp, and a ophiura sea star. I have mushrooms corals in majority and I have with them like 8 years. You need to be patient I hope you success with this tank. I recommend you only keep this clown fish and buy other small invertebrates. Or take out the clown fish and buy 2 small fishes but first buy more cured rock. Do you have skimmer? I leave you a link so you can see my tank. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS-Xj6JQ1Wk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey thanks. No I don't have a skimmer. I'm going to trade in the clown for something else not sure what yet.


----------



## sheal (Apr 4, 2013)

Try to get a good skimmer. You will need it. Good look

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> Yes I'll get them all



Hope you were joking...


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Yea I'm joking but I'll want at least two fish.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Any pics of the planted shrimp setup? 

And how do you feel about the tank after having it for some time? Any upgrades?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

The filter that comes with the tank is very small so I got a bigger one and the light that comes with the tank is for a reef so I got a plant life led light. You can see the pic in my other thread in the nano section.


----------



## PV1191 (Mar 5, 2015)

I did sw for many years and starting with such a small system has a lot of pitfalls. I started a 2.5 gal system when I found a hitchhiker mantis shrimp in my coral propagation system. I didn't want to throw him in the sump so I bought the 2.5. I used a Tom aquatic mini canister filter, and the motor from a very small HOB filter as a power head for more movement. A few pieces of rock, some zoa's, Paly's and mushrooms. 25% water chanes every two weeks. It was easy to maintain because I had three other large very well established systems running. If I was going to do it with a tank like yours there is a company that makes HOB filters with a built in 3 watt UV sterilizer. I would also get a pico protine skimmer, several companies make them. In the HOB I would not run ceramic, just filter floss and carbon. The live rock in the tank is taking care of the biological filtration and the skimmer will remove the larger detritus. I didn't have any evap issues. I used a 13 watt coralife CF hood that acted as a lid and fit perfectly.


----------

